# Would you take disability?



## Endy (Nov 5, 2013)

Most my adult life has been about saying fuck you to the Man, but I recently got a letter after being discharged from the hospital saying that I might qualify for disability and to call these fuckers. Now I'm conflicted because sucking the government teat would let me travel more... but at the same time I'd be sucking the government teat and be a hypocrite. I guess as I get closer to 30 (I'm 29 now) I realize I'm not going to be able to act like I'm 18 forever.

The disability is for legit serious psychological problems + a busted ass foot that requires I use a cane, etc etc all that shit.

So would you suck the government teat or tell the Man to go fuck himself and continue to do it yourself?

I'm leaning toward the latter.


----------



## East (Nov 5, 2013)

Part of social contract theory is this- in society you are expected to work and learn when you're old enough. If however you have problems that prevent you from doing so society can be equally expected to keep you from being thrown to the wolves. The contract is unwritten, but everyone participates within the confines of it. It's a reciprocal agreement at the end of the day. I think what you're missing here is that you wouldn't be suckling on any teet, but rather simply receiving the guarantee of what is owed to you under the social contract. It is my view that receiving SSI is not shameful nor a concession of any kind, but simply society holding up their end of the deal.

As much as people hate to admit it, most still do reside in society and face the consequences of it daily. Until the day society collapses the contract will still exist, along with these consequences and benefits. There is no shame in freely receiving the benefits where you can. It's almost always in your best interest to do so.


----------



## Endy (Nov 5, 2013)

That's a good counterpoint to my way of thinking.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 5, 2013)

gimmie that sweet old government teat.

haha, i hear this a lot from punks (not wanting to suck the gov teat) but frankly, i'll take anything they're willing to give as an "asshole tax" if nothing else.

Think about it, the government is doing literally a million evil things every day, with the tax money you're handing over to them every fucking day, so you might as well get something for yourself out of it, since assistance programs are practically one of the ONLY things government is good for.

also, i personally believe that you should use any resources available to you to make your life better or make revolution happen. so beg, borrow, steal or sign up for anything you can get to help your mission in making the world a better place for yourself and everyone around you.


----------



## Endy (Nov 5, 2013)

That's a good point of view to have. I think I'm going to pursue this further.


----------



## briancray (Nov 5, 2013)

I wouldn't think anything of it. If it's there and you qualify why not? It's not like you're faking a disability to get SSI when there are other people out there who may need it. You stated your problems...just know you will get asked a shit load of questions and if denied you may need a lawyer to actually get benefits since you're 29. I remember the trouble I had to go through just to get unemployment even though I was laid off. I know someone who just got SSI after going to court. So be prepared to fight for it. He had seizures and couldn't work, idk your situation, but just a heads up.


----------



## Thorne (Nov 6, 2013)

The above points are all great and I really have nothing to add but this:

If all the money I take from the government during my life time prevents just one bomb from being dropped on an unsuspecting village of civilians, then I've done my part. If you were in Guatemala during the civil wars in the 80s with US supplied gear against the people you'd understand my point of view on this.


----------



## MFB (Nov 6, 2013)

Everyone above made brilliant points. So I'll just say TAAAKE THAT MOTHER FUCKING MONEY!!! It's nice to have a concious, but a great way to say fuck you! to the man is to take his moneys and spend it on shit he deems inappropiate.


----------



## MishMish (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm technically on it, or its been in limbo...I felt super guilty/scummy about at first, but yeah, currency gets me the supplies I need and gets me around and being on it is the only way I can get insurance right now too...It took months of waiting and brokeness, but hey, get it while you can, you know, and then in the future you can do something else if you want. I felt upset w it at first, mine is for psych reasons as well and I do hate being branded...but who knows, these programs might not last...so get it...just as it's been said, better you than a bomb.


----------



## DuHastMich (Jan 30, 2014)

The last thing I took from the government was government cheese. Scratch that - took some stampies back in '95.

I'd prefer the government have little to no say in my financial life, but to each his or her own. Uncle Sam will dry fuck you any way but the pleasurable one, so I tend to not go asking them for help when the need arises. If I cannot walk, talk, wave or fuck, either shoot me or send me in a ship so at least I can feed a shark.


----------



## Driftsmith (Jan 30, 2014)

The way I see it ... (Any I could be wrong it's happened once before) the man is only around because he says we can't do it on are own.. He must help us live, tell us how to live.. If ya take the cash u prove his point (the point being without Uncle Sam u would be dead) Also he's not just handing u his money he's giving u the money he's taking from the people and he will just take more to replace it... So if u don't need it don't take it ... But if u do need it please take it that is why it's there


----------



## DuHastMich (Jan 30, 2014)

Driftsmith said:


> If ya take the cash u prove his point (the point being without Uncle Sam u would be dead)



Exactly why I'd rather die than conform to whatever constructive arguments some misandristic Social Security wench who hasn't been dicked down in three decades wants to throw my way when applying in-person, or meeting up for appointments.

Government control has gone too far...Snowden may be your quintessential NSA 'spy game' whistleblower, but guys like him should sprout up more often to awaken the denizens of families and private citizens that are constantly being milked for data. 

So, honestly, getting approved or denied on my application for SSD or SSI is the least of my concerns - they can have their measly $1000 a month....I'd rather take a bullet to the dome that crawl up to Capitol Hill in starvation. Fuck 'em all.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ive had two dissability claims approved for my daughter & my wife at seperate timrs. Both claims were approved in less then 6 weeks. Ive collected unemployment for a year straight. Ive gotten both cash assistance & ebt/snap at times. The trick is being extremely well organized & having all the correct documents. Most often interacting with an actual worker was rarely required, if ever. I routinely make over 70k+ when i am working & dont make a career out of getting assistance. But when i legitimately need help, the goverment has always helped out. As a veteran I feel I am entitled to what ever bennefits that career nonworking welfare families are. Fuck it, its our money. I am not too proud to clothe & feed my kids.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Jan 30, 2014)

Endy said:


> I realize I'm not going to be able to act like I'm 18 forever.



fuck this shit this is why dont wanna grow up lol.


----------



## DuHastMich (Jan 30, 2014)

highwayman said:


> Ive had two dissability claims approved for my daughter & my wife at seperate timrs. Both claims were approved in less then 6 weeks. Ive collected unemployment for a year straight. Ive gotten both cash assistance & ebt/snap at times. The trick is being extremely well organized & having all the correct documents. Most often interacting with an actual worker was rarely required, if ever. I routinely make over 70k+ when i am working & dont make a career out of getting assistance. But when i legitimately need help, the goverment has always helped out. As a veteran I feel I am entitled to what ever bennefits that career nonworking welfare families are. Fuck it, its our money. I am not too proud to clothe & feed my kids.



Yeah, it is our money, and your situation is an entirely different scenario. You were looking out for the best interests of others in your life, which is very amicable. And since you're a vet, I tip my hat to you.

Don't mistake my train of thought for unappreciation for what vets did/do for our country. I'm just wired differently, and feel it's my duty to seek out food, clothing and shelter on my own without some bureaucratic fuckface up my ass wanting to see proof I'm human and have a social security number. I mean, I come to you fucking poor, and you want me to jump through hoops for your little $200 in food help and some cash assistance. Fuck that - again, I am just wired differently.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 30, 2014)

Tick Dickler said:


> fuck this shit this is why dont wanna grow up lol.


Exactly kid, don't grow up it sux.


----------



## chrisfromyork (Feb 9, 2014)

Take everything that you can get from the government because they aren't right or fair at all. I went through a training to be a government agent and I couldn't believe the things that I saw politicians do and things that government agents got away with doing to to us citizens. The tv and newspapers hardly tell any truth. The US government is completely corrupt, really. All of the elections are rigged. The politicians steal so much you wouldn't believe; they steal houses, cars, accounts everyday. 

You should take every thing you can get out of the government. Take food stamps, take disability, take unemployment, take student loans, take retirement benefits, just take everything that you can get from the government. The US government isn't protecting its citizens, they more preoccupied with stealing everything they can possibly steal for themselves. 

You can also get a free cellphone from safe link wireless or the assurance wireless website.


----------



## jeanpauldash (Feb 9, 2014)

fuck yes.

i've already earned it, i'm just not being paid...


----------

